# Life Lessons and Words of Wisdom



## MrsLMB (Oct 13, 2014)

Share Yours !


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 13, 2014)

He, who smelt it, dealt it...


----------



## Katie H (Oct 13, 2014)

When I was a small child, my grandfather would tell us (upon one of our lengthy summer visits), "It's nice to see you come and it's nice to see you go."

When I was that age, I thought that was the meanest thing anyone could say until...

I had grandchildren and realized how fun (and taxing) a visit from a herd of grandchildren could be.  Now I understand the wisdom in those words.

Then, of course, there are the wise words of Ben Franklin/Poor Richard, "Fish and visitors smell in three days."

Yep, don't overstay your welcome.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2014)

Never eat more than you can lift.

Be nice to your children, they choose your nursing home.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2014)

if you love something, set it free.
if it doesn't come back to you, hunt it down and kill it.

if you are in conflict with someone, you should endeavour to walk a mile in their shoes.
that way if you really pissed them off, you're a mile away and they have no shoes.


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 13, 2014)

From my dad: 
You bagged it (shot it, fished it)
You cook it


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 14, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> From my dad:
> You bagged it (shot it, fished it)
> You cook it


My dad's variation was you shot it, caught it, you clean it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2014)

Andy M made me think of Miss Piggy _"Never eat anything bigger than your head."_ 

A few of my favorites are.

You can never change the facts, but you can always change your attitude!

We get paid to run the train, not to ride it! or We get paid to polish the bell, not to ring it!

It's time to get on the train or get off the track!


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2014)

MrsLMB said:


>



that's way too much pressure...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 18, 2014)

MrsLMB said:


>



This is appropriate for a co-worker, she is a real thoughtless person and makes many people feel worthless daily.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 18, 2014)

MrsLMB said:


>


I love this.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 19, 2014)

This is a great idea for a new thread MrsLMB. Thanks.


"It's nice to be nice." ~ My Dad. He would always say that if I got upset with someone or something. Instead of acting out, he'd remind me to be a good kid. To this day I can still hear HIS voice in my head saying these exact words at the right time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 19, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is appropriate for a co-worker, she is a real thoughtless person and makes many people feel worthless daily.


Maybe you need to print a copy of that saying and post it somewhere prominent in your cubicle/office. Unless you feel like plastering it right in the middle of the co-worker's monitor. But then you might want to reflect on my Dad's saying...


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 19, 2014)

I hate to see her go, but I love to watch her leave.

Don't wiz on the electric fence

Life is hard, then you die. The trick is to make the hard part last as long as possible because the dead part lasts forever.

With age comes wisdom, if you were paying attention.

Old age ain't for sissies!


----------



## Zagut (Oct 19, 2014)

Just because I'm older doesn't mean I'm any smarter. 


Rocklobster has the wisest post so far as life lessons go.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 19, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe you need to print a copy of that saying and post it somewhere prominent in your cubicle/office. Unless you feel like plastering it right in the middle of the co-worker's monitor. But then you might want to reflect on my Dad's saying...




I can put it on my monitor...for all to read.  Very passive-aggressive...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 19, 2014)

MrsLMB said:


>



Love this one!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2014)

To paraphrase:

You're not completely worthless.  You can serve as a bad example.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## buckytom (Oct 20, 2014)

if life lessons can be mean or insensitive as a few posted so far, here's one for chrismas time: 

if you don't like my attitude, let me hang some mistletoe above my butt.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 20, 2014)

buckytom said:


> if you don't like my attitude, let me hang some mistletoe above my butt.


 
Oh I'm so going to steal this one and use it until everyone I know is sick of it. 

Thank You so very much.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 22, 2014)

Which one are you?


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2014)

If you see someone without a smile, give them yours.

Love your enemies. It will drive them crazy! ​


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

don't let your pelican mouth overload your hummingbird a$$.

it is better to look stupid and remain quiet than to open it and remove all doubt. -  mark twain


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

the difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits.  - albert einstein


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those timid spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat. - teddy roosevelt


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2014)

well there's a rose in a fisted glove
and the eagle flies with the dove
and if you can't be with the one you love 
honey
love the one you're with - stephen stills


----------



## ardchoille (May 17, 2015)

"Everyone you meet is fighting a battle that you know nothing about. Be kind, always"


----------

